# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Monolog dhimbjeje.

## DI_ANA

Ne fakt kjo qe mendoj dhe besoj nuk eshte ceshtje momenti!
Madje nese e mendoj ne moment...kerkoj ta fshij nga mendja,po ja qe smundem dot!
Ka kohe qe qendron e fshehur ,e dridhshme , e.......nuk e di çfare...
Mendoj se mendja ime te priste ngahere dhe te gjeti ne momentin e gabuar!
Meqe dot bashke nuk mund te jemi kurre....shihemi ne endrra....
Dhe nuk e di nese ndan te njejtim mendim me mua...kam frike nga pergjigjia jote...kam frike se sdo mund ta besoj sepse ma deshiron shume zemra sa çdo gje  sot me duket joreale....

*A eshte irealja qe e ben kaq te bukur por dhe kaq te dhimbshme? 
Se di...nuk di me asgje...di qe jam jashte shinave te normalitetit.....jam totalisht e konturuar brenda asaj ndjenje te ciles i vura emrin tend...Emrin tend!
Me beso..*

Por ti je real me veprimet dhe indiferencen tende! Oh sa keq! 
Krejt ndryshe nga çdo kisha dashur une...je nje enderr qe behet realitet dite pas dite...si une qe  dite pas dite behem dhe me keq....
Cte bej te fle a te zgjohem?...
Sdua te ta prish qetesine.Do fle perjetesisht perpara teje...me fal...per humbjen time....

----------


## DI_ANA

Enderroj dhe te shikoj ne rruge dhe me duket sikur asgje e keqe nuk ka ndodhur midis nesh!Me duket se po te vrapoj per te arritur, ti do me hidhesh ne qafe nga gezimi.Do me puthesh fort duke me shtrenguar prane vetes....

*Por sapo te me shohesh ne sy do ta ndjesh se kam nje vuajtje te madhe perbrenda,nje vuajtje qe ti vete ma ke shkaktuar!
Nje vuajtje ku ne te cilen kam kuptuar se nuk me ke  dashur kurre.*

E di qe do me thuash qe kurre nuk ke dashur te shikosh lot ne syte e mi.Dhe mbase mund te me thuash qe gjithçka e keqe qe ka ndodhur ne mes nesh ka qene nje keqkuptim i madh,nje shkeputje qe na dhuroj koha dhe qe ne te dy nuk ishim te pergatitur per ta pritur!!!Dhe do me thuash qe ...."Nje dite historia jone do mbaronte"!

Zgjohem dhe kam mbetur si e ngrire.......Jam pergatitur shpirterisht per ndarjen,per mungesen tende,sado e papranueshme qe eshte,por jo per pranine,per fjalet e ngrohta,per faljen!
Te gjitha keto me peshtjellojne,me bejne te dobet,te brishte.........Ti e di qe nje fjale e embel thyen akullin me te forte ne zemren e nje te dashuruari,por ne zemren time tashme ka vetem : Ajzberge.

----------


## DI_ANA

Me mungojne...

Fjale te embla "zemer", "shpirt" ,"zogu" ,"jeta"edhe ndonje te share me perkedheli ....."Me mungon me ka marre malli te kam si shpirt "!
Shprehjet jane te panumurta kuptimi eshte nje .: "Te dua"!

Nje prekje lehte, nje xhest i thjeshte, nje fjale e embel, nje shkelje syri, nje dhurate, nje surprize,nje mbremje vetem, nje banjo ne vakse, nje shetitje buze detit etj, shprehin vetem diçka .....
"Te dua" ....per shkak se momentet jane te ngarkuara me emocion ato ngacmojne kujtesen gjithe jeten.

*E kaluara eshte shtepia e kujtimeve te dashurise.
E kaluara eshte nje rezervuar i madh e i pasur me experience dhe mesime qe na ndihmojne per te çuar me tej.*

Te trokiturit se bashku me te kaluaren mund te jene nje burim i fuqishem romantik.Nese respekton te kaluaren tende ti mund ta shfrytezosh ate per te ndihmuar te vleresosh te tashmen dhe te ndertosh nje te ardhme qe ploteson......

Por ti nuk mund te me japesh asgje me nga keto! Asgje..

----------


## DI_ANA

Enderr...

Ndoshta tani e kuptoj me mire,e ndjej mungesen e tij me te cilin jetova çaste lumturie...
Se ne fillim vertet e kam dashuruar,por sepse ka qene nje gje me shume pasionale,kurse tani eshte dashuri,nevoje,lutje,thirrje,pasion....
I njejti pasion qe me ka bashkuar dikur..
*
Cdo njeri sado i kulluar,gabon ne jete.
Pse te mos falim dike qe kemi dashur aq shume?!*

Psheretij....Te gjitha fajet mi ka kjo nate me hene.Sikur te mos ishte ajo do isha me e qete,ndoshta dhe mendimet qe me kapluan mund te flasin me zerin tim,me zerin e permalluar..
Me nje levizje instiktive e teheq nga vetja.Ne fillim se mora veten nga habia,per faktin qe preka dhe nje here krahet e tij,pastaj si nje femije e gezuar e mora mes kraheve dhe e perqafova aq fort sa mend e mbyta..
U leshova ne krahet e tij me aq mall,po aq mall saqe ndjeva se u shkriva ne afshin qe me leshoj shpirti nga kenaqesija,nga dashuria,shpresa.
Ai zgjati buzet drejt meje dhe me puthi me dashuri....Mijera pervelime,mijera dritherime,mijera petale shperthyen ne trupin tim te zhuritur per buzet e tij.Edhe trupi im sikur e ndjeu pranine a atij qe aq shume me ka perpelitur naten nga mungesa e gjate...
Enderr???
Ku jam valle?! Ne çvend te parajses arrita si pa e kuptuar?!Po mendja ime qe eshte bere e ftohte dhe llogjikuese ku shkoi!
 Mos valle me pushime?
Duhet te zgjohem nga kjo dalldi.Sado e bukur qe te ngjaje tani,e di qe ne mengjes do jete vetem enderr.....

----------


## DI_ANA

Ne flladin e mengjesit po rri dhe per ty mendoj....mendoj per dashurine dhe mendoj per cdo moment te kaluar prane teje,mendoj per netet pa gjume dhe bisedat e embla,mendoj per shikimin e syve,mendoj per gezimet,per castet me te bukura te jetes sime te kaluara prane teje...mendoj per momentet me magjike qe mund te kem kaluar ne pranine tende...oh sa shume mendoj....

*Mendoj dhe habitem me shpejtesine e eres dhe te kohes!
Me duket sikur gjerat fillojne dhe mbarojne po ne te njejten dite...ku eshte vlera e kesaj kohe te kaluar bashke?!
Pse kaq kujtime...me duket sikur kishte me teper...?!!!*

Koha iken shpejt dhe me duket se ne kalimin e saj ajo merr me vete njerezit qe duam dhe merr me vete kujtimet tona me te bukura duke na lene mbrapa dicka te hidhur dhe te pakapercyeshme...Pse ndodh valle?!
A mos vete koha xhelozonte ne lumturine tone dhe a mos vete koha do te ishte e lumtur duke na i marre te gjitha thjesht per te kenaqur veten e saj?!
Mendoj per ty dhe mendoj qe vetem duke qene prane teje,do te isha ne gjendje te beja gjerat me te bukura,me te guximshme,me te frikshme,me enderruese...oha sa shume gjera do te mund te beja per ty!
Do te shkrija akullnajat,te pushoja vullkanet,te provokoja shiun,te lindja ne erresiren e nates vete diellin,te notoja dhe te ecja siper oqeaneve,te kontrolloja thellesite e tyre ....me ty do shoqeroja eren,me ty do isha vete ky fllad mengjesi...me ty do te isha kaq shume!!!

Dhe pa ty sjam asgje!

----------


## DI_ANA

Pse kujtimet zhduken dhe pse nuk mundemi ti ngrime te gjitha ne nje bllok akulli?
Do te doja te kisha mundesine te ngrija kohen,cdo gje qe kam kaluar me ty,do te doja te ktheja edhe nje here dashurine tone,do te doja te mbaja kujtimet me te bukura ne nje shpelle te larte ku vetem une mund te shkoja dhe ta njihja...

*Do te doja te ringjallja cdo gje qe kemi kaluar dhe çdo kujtim..
Sa te pafuqishem ndjehemi dhe sa te pavlere kur nuk arrijme dot realizimin e deshirave me te zjarrta qe kemi!*

Nuk mund te bej dot asgje nga keto qe them...
Po mund te bej qe ti te jesh ne thellesine e zemres sime,nje thellesi ku ne te cilen askush dhe asgje nuk mund te te prishi,nje thellesi ku ne te cilen vetem vdekja mund te me ndaje nga ty!
Dhe mund te bej qe te mendoj gjate,te mendoj cdo kohe,cdo stine,cdo minute,te mendoj duke mos pushuar se menduari,te mendoj edhe duke fjetur....te mendoj deri ne fund per ty....te mendoj deri ne fund per dashurine!
Kohe,ti je rivalja ime dhe prape se prape te dua,te dua sepse ti mi solle momentet dhe prape ti mi more!
Po nuk mi merr dot te gjitha kujtimet...nuk me ndalon dot mendimet.....

----------


## DI_ANA

Sa shume do te desha qe  gjithcka dhe cdo gje te kishte emrin tend,aromen tende,pamjen ,veshtrimin tend,shikimin...
Sa shume do te doja te ndeshesha me ty ne çdo cast te jetes...sa do te doja te isha prane teje,sa do te doja te shetisja dhe te ikja ne vendet me te bukura dhe me perrallore ne pranine tende!
Nuk mund te te them dot sesa shume me mungon!!!Nuk mund te te them dot kurre sesa shume te dua dhe sa i futur je ne brendesine e zemres sime!
Nuk mund te te shpjegoj dot sesa monotone eshte kjo jete per mua,sa e vrazhde me duket...sa pakuptim!
Kjo qe kam ne shpirtin tim i perngjan nje flake te ndezur qe me lart ngrihet e ngrihet perdite dhe qe nuk mund te shuhet kurre!
I perngjan nje vullkani perbindesh qe nuk mundet te shpertheje pasi e ka te ndaluar,dhe ky vulllkan po zien e zien dhe i roberuar ndjehet....nje vullkan i cili do te mundej te shprehej vetem po te ishte afer teje!
Duke menduar pêr ty here behem nje shqiponje mali qe jeton vetem ne lartesira,por qe edhe fusha i mungon dhe here behem nje lule ne kulmin e lulezimit e cila ka nevoje per uje!

*A e ke ndjere ne te vertete se sa shume flet kjo zemra ime?
E ke ndjere ne te vertete shpirtin tim?*

Do te kisha shume deshire te ndjeja edhe une tendin,do te kisha shume deshire te kisha mundesine edhe une te futesha ne zemren tende,te pakten vetem per nje çast te vetem!!Nuk do te doja asgje tjeter!
Do te doja vetem te shikoja qe dashuria jone nuk mund te jete thyer dhe nuk mund te kete vdekur!!
Do te doja vetem qe te mos jem diçka e hidhur ne kujtimet e tua!
Do te doja te dija te gjitha keto....do te doja te isha e qete!

----------


## DI_ANA

Sa bukur eshte te dashurosh ,sa bukur eshte te thuresh endrra dhe te kesh projekte te perbashketa...

*Kur arrijme te duam dike,arrijme qe edhe vete jeten tone ja leme ne dore njeri tjetrit...edhe ne vdekje nuk do te kishim frike te ishim bashke!
Sa e fuqishme ndjenja dhe sa magjepse bukuria e saj!*

Ne krahet e njeri tjetrit lumturia na duket ne permasat me te arritshme,ne kulmin me te larte te bukurise,jeta na duket me nje kuptim te rralle,dashuria na duket kaq naive dhe kaq jetegjate...jemi te dashuruar dhe kemi force, jemi te dashuruar dhe i japim nje arsye ekzistences sone, jemi te dashuruar dhe jemi ne gjendje te luftojme dhe te mposhtim pengesat me te fuqishme....jemi te dashuruar dhe kemi kete force hekuri,sepse jemi 2!
Jemi 2!

Duke qene te tille ,harrojme qe nje dite cdo gje mund te shuhet dhe diçka mund te mposhti ndjenjat tona..dicka qe te beje qe nje dite te jemi te vetem dhe pa shpresen qe nje dite do te mund te duam aq fort sa deshem me pare!

*Sa te dobet atehere ndjehemi dhe sa dhimbje krijohet...nuk jemi ne gjendje te perballojme asgje dhe lotet rrjedhin per gjene me te vogel...sa shume dramatizojme....nuk arrijme te jetojme ....*

Ne jete lindim vetem dhe po te tille vdesim!
Po mendoj qe lindim per te dashur,per tu dashur,lindim qe te njohim dhimbjen dhe gezimin....mendojme qe zemra eshte e dobet,por harrojme sesa gjera eshte ne gjendje te perballoje ajo...eshte kjo zemer qe na ben te vuajme dhe te dashurojme dhe eshte kjo zemer qe vuan bashke me ne...

*Kjo zemer,ky instrument i jetes...dhe i dashurise!*

----------


## DI_ANA

*Monolog me dashurine..*

Mendoj per ty dashuri,mendoj se sa e bukur do te ishte hija jote ne kete nate te erret,mendoj qe sa bukur do ndriçonte fustani yt i bardhe dhe sa madheshti do te kishte prania jote...
E di qe nuk e ke qejf erresiren por vetem ndricimin dhe bardhesine, e di qe nuk ke qejf te shohesh fytyra te vrenjtura dhe sy te perlotur, e di qe nuk ke qejf te shohesh zemra te lenduara dhe shpirtra te vdekur ,e di qe nuk ke qejf te jesh e lene dhe e harruar ne nje qoshe, e di qe nuk te pelqen te rrish vetem, e di qe te pelqen te luash,te qeshesh,te duash, te qash....te qash me lotet e gezimit.

I di te gjitha keto mikja ime e shtrenjte. Por vetem sonte te lutem mundohu te rrish me mua, me shoqero ne kete dhimbje shpirti duke ma lehtesuar..

*Me thuaj sekretet e botes tende,me thuaj çfare te bejme qe te mos vuajme,çfare te bejme qe te mos qajme dhe çfare te bejme qe vetem ty te te ngjajme!!*

Po te jap takim ne kete erresire te pafund po te bukur, po te jap takim qe te kuptosh qe nuk eshte vetem bardhesia ne kete bote,eshte dhe erresira...te lutem mesohu dhe ti me te ashtu siç mesohet dhe eshte mesuar njeriu!

*Te lutem vihu ti pak ne vendin e erresires dhe kupto sesa veshtire eshte qe te gjesh drite...te lutem kupto pak se cdo te thote ky carcaf i zi qe ka pushtuar boten mbare...te lutem kupto pak erresiren e shpirtrave te vuajtur dhe te zhgenjyer..*

Te lutem rri vetem pak caste me ta..te lutem kupto qe cfare eshte vuajtja dhe brenga,te lutem qaj me lotet e njerezve, kupto cfare do te thote fjala mashtrim dhe zhgenjim dhe humbja e ndjenjes qe ti ushqen!!!

Nuk eshte vetem gezim ajo çka ti nuk jep!
Sa e bukur dhe madheshtore je,po aq mizore behesh ne duart  e disa njerezve.

*Te lutem qendro me mua dhe degjo vajtimet e njerezve ne kete nate,degjo sa zemra vuajne dhe sa te lenduara jane!!*

----------


## DI_ANA

Shqetesimi qe kam ne shpirt nuk me le qe te fle...Kur arrij qe te mbyll syte ndonjehere, zgjohem nga endrrat e pafundme qe me trazojne si nje dallge e fuqishme te nje deti te trazuar. Nuk e di nese duhet te ndihem fatkeqe,apo duhet te gezohem me dyshimet qe dalin te verteta...

*Mundohem te urrej ate qe me dhuron nje iluzion te verber,por ne fund ndjej vetem mungesen e tij...
Sa shume qe duam...!!!Me gjithe dhimbjen e shkaktuar,megjithe marazin qe ndjej ne zemer,prape nuk mundem te urrej..*

Nuk mundem pasi eshte nje gjurme e pashlyeshmee lene tek une...Ne kete boshllek qe ndjej,vetem malli, vetem ai po me shkrumbon,po me vyshk si nje lule te paujitur kurre...

*Brenda vetes kam parandjenjen qe as drite nuk do gjej me kurre!*

Nuk do te kisha me asnjehere besim te nje mashkull,i cili edhe pse do te me mbulonte me puthje e fjale dashurie,nje dite mund te me kthente krahet duke qeshur pas shpine...
Si nuk arrijme te njohim dhe te shohim kete pike te erret karakteri te dikujt..??

*Si nuk arrijme te kuptojme se dikush nuk dashurohet me pas nesh,por thjesht kerkon kohen e duhur per te te larguar nga vetja??!!*

*Me kane thene dikur qe isha teper idealiste,enderrimtare dhe larg realitetit*.

Por asnjehere nuk me kane lajmeruar se kane dashur te shkatarronin kete shpirt te paster qe eshte brenda meje,per ta rikthyer brutalisht ne realitet...Te me ktheje ne nje vend ku nuk ka princa te kalter,as dashuri te medha,por kompromise, te cilat duhen respektuar nga nje njeri qe do te ece perpara....

*Per ate qe duam sakrifikojme gjithcka dhe nuk e sakrifikojme ate vete...Sa gabojne njerezit!!!Sa gabojne...
Sa naive dukemi ose behemi ndonjehere!!Sa qesharake na duken ndonjehere gabimet e bera!*

Jam bere per meshire,jam bere per dicka te tille!Te gjithe me shikojne sikur kam zbritur nga nje anije kozmike ne nje planet te huaj ku nuk njoh asnjeri dhe ku askush nuk me njeh!!
As vetja ime...Arrij vetem te vetefajesohem edhe te qaj....Keshtu do jetoj une?

*Nuk e di nese jeta do te kete te njejtin kuptim si me perpara,madje nuk di cfare lloj ngjyre do te kete e ardhmja pasi deri me sot personifikohesha nga nje ngjyre qe tashme e kam humbur!Duhet te bindem qe jam rritur,duhet te bindem qe ai femije i vuajtur dhe aq enderrues eshte rritur...Dua te behem e forte...Dua qe ky ajer i paster te me perkedhele serish me dashuri....pas shume koheve burgim kete do te doja...!!*

----------


## bombona

diana shum i bukur i gjith materiali,me emocionoi shum vertet.biles mund te htem se ne shum fjal e gjeta veten time aty.vertet nje monolog dhimbjeje dhe dashurije.
suksese

----------


## La_Fenice

Shume i bukur!!

----------


## DI_ANA

Sa do te doja ndonjehere te mos flisja dhe te mos shikoja asgje,te jetoja ne kete shtepi vetem me vetmine time,pa duruar dhe lexuar opinionet e tmerrshme te opinionit dhe njerezve ziliqare!

*Njerezit nuk arrijne te kuptojne qe i shkruaj dashurise e shtyre nga nevoja per te,nje nevoje te cilen e kam njohur perhere! Per veten do te mbetem ajo vajze e vogel e trishtuar e cila nuk do qe te rritet. E perse ta bej??!
Pse te jem si gjithe te tjeret,qe pluskojne ne hipokrizine dhe servilizmin qe thurin vete?!
Jam munduar te krijoj nje bote timen,po nuk munda.
Sa shume gjera qe kam,sa shume...i kam te gjitha perveç lumturise!*


Ndonjehere me ndodh te rri dy tre dite pa dale fare....Nuk dua te takoj njerez,nuk me pelqen kjo bote nga e cila aq shume jam zhgenjyer! Sa e urrej opinionin e pasakte dhe jo te sinqerte te njerezve...nuk dua te ndeshem me te,nuk dua pasi e urrej dhe duke urryer mendoj se behem nje person e cila nuk jam une vete.
*
Kam pershtypjen se keqesia ngjitet shpejt dhe e mira do kohe per tu ngjitur!*

Disa e shikojne jeten si nje argetim te vazhdueshem,pa telashe,pa halle.Rruget pothuajse jane plot ketu....Trishtohem kur shikoj njerezit qe vrapojne te mbushur me dhurata,trishtohem per veten dhe gezohem per ta. Askush nuk me dha dhurate kete vit,askush!
Me pushtojne emocione te forta.Zemra me dridhet duke leshuar tinguj te dhimbshem.Gjithmone kam dashur,gjithmone i kam besuar dashurise,gjithmone e kam dhene dhe sa pak e kam marre!!

*Ndonjehere njeriu hyn ne nje lidhje per te mbytur monotonine e diteve pa kuptim dhe dalin befas te dashuruar,edhe pse ndonjehere zhgenjehen!*

Te pakten nga kjo pervoje e hidhur do marr me vete diçka te bukur....por ja tek jam...E vetmuar,e trishtuar dhe e perbuzur!


Ps: Flm shume prej teje Bombona.Te uroj fat dhe aspak dhimbje.
La fenice flm gjithashtu.

----------


## DI_ANA

*Jam shume e vrare ne shpirt......*

Me kane copetuar kete shpirt me kokekrisje,ndaj e kuptoj veshtrimin e syve te mi ne pasqyre,ate veshtrim te trishtuar,ato lot qe rrjedhin nga thellesia e zemres...
*
Eshte veshtire te fillosh gjithçka nga e para,sidomos kur ke te shkuaren qe te kujton se çfare ke bere,sa shume ke dhene dhe çfare te ka ndodhur...sa padrejtesi ka kjo bote!*

Por nuk ka zgjidhje tjeter,pasi keto jane pesojat e rritjes. Me kane admiruar per forcen e madhe shpirterore,per guximin tim,me kane thene qe jane te rralla ato femra qe do duronin kaq shume dhimbje....po valle a mos kane qene vetem fjale si per te me ngushelluar dhe kuptuar vetmine ne te cilen dua te rri,larg prej te gjitheve....shume larg!

*Thone qe jeta vazhdon..
Te terheq zvarre kur nuk do ta ndjekesh,tallet me dobesite e tua,te jep diellin kur mendon se ke prekur fundin.*

Kjo eshte jeta_peshperis me vete...

*E nesermja eshte e paparishikueshme dhe ndonjehere nuk mundem te luftoj ate qe me ka munguar me shume....Dashurine.*

----------


## e panjohura

Kjo eshte rruga!Te shtrosh pyetje vetes sate dhe te pergjigjesh vet,pasi askush nuk din te te jap pergjigjeje adekuate!Monolog i shkelqyer!(vetem te ishte i hareshem)

----------


## DI_ANA

> Kjo eshte rruga!Te shtrosh pyetje vetes sate dhe te pergjigjesh vet,pasi askush nuk din te te jap pergjigjeje adekuate!Monolog i shkelqyer!(vetem te ishte i hareshem)


Flm mikja ime..
Per momentin eshte nje monolog qe ja kushtoj dhimbjes.

Pyetje te bera vetvetes dhe qe nuk do ua di kuptimin kurre.

Respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

*Vetem ti ne kete bote te vargullt i dhe nje kuptim jetes sime....*

Ti je i vetmi qe dua te shoh çdo mengjes kur te zgjohem,sepse dielli i mengjesit nuk do te kishte kuptim te lindte,nese ti nuk do te ishe brenda meje!
Do doja ti shtrengoja doren me dashuri....
Sa e vogel do te dukesha,sa e brishte,sa mund te lendohem qofte dhe nga nje fjale e vetme,nga nje veshtrim dyshues,nga nje puhize ajri....

*_Te dua shume.Nuk kam dashur njeri ne jeten time kaq shume sa te dua ty. Dhe jam e lumtur qe te njoha,ndonese nuk mund te te gezoj,ndonese nuk jam ajo qe ti doje te isha,ndonese dashuria nuk eshte e barabarte,te dua dhe vetem ti me ke dhene forcen dhe shpresen per te ecur perpara....*

Me je dukur engjell.....
Do te doja te mbeshtesja koken sadopak ne gjoksin tend. Do te doja te jetoja nje moment te perjetshem dhe te perkohshem per sa mund te zgjaste! Askush nuk e di kuptimin e pafundesise...

Kjo varet nga zemra e çdo njeriu.

*Dhe ata qe kane zemren e madhe mund te arrijne infinite te papershkruara me pare.Nje zemer qe hapet vetem nga dashuria dhe mbyllet pakthyeshmerisht nga urrejtja qe ti ke ndaj meje!*

Aroma jashte me duket e panjohur....Kur ecja me ty me dukej sikur ishim te vetmit ne nje mbreteri dhe pse kishte shume te tjere qe duhet te ndjeheshin ne te njejten menyre.
Secili nga ne ndoshta nga deshira per pushtet,apo nga ajo romantike do te donte te ishte mbret. Megjithate ideja e gjakut mbreteror nuk me ka bindur asnjehere...
Ata nuk mund te kishin gjenet me perfekte ne bote dhe as te ishin pasardhes te ndonje perendie siç supozonin egjiptianet dikur!

*Me mjafton te jem nje mbretereshe e vuajtur,e trishtuar,enderruese dhe e nje bote e cila eshte vetem imja!*

----------


## DI_ANA

*E dashuruar?!
E zhgenjyer?!*

Nje emocion i forte me shkundi. 

*E ku ka gje me te bukur se ti shkruash dashurise? Si mund te quhemi njerez neqoftese nuk jemi te ndjeshem ndaj saj?! Sa bote e pakuptueshme....*

E ku ka gje me te bukur te ndihesh e dashuruar?! Nuk mund ta imagjinoj dot jeten pa dashurine ose anasjelltas....Te jete valle kaq e bukur kjo ndjenje?!

Syte me mbushen me lot...kam pare njerez fort te dashuruar,kam pare lot gezimi dashurie,kam pare shpirtin tim te fluturonte ne luginat e jetes dhe nuk kam arritur te shkeputem kurre nga ajo ndjenje aq magjike qe me shkakton dashuria....

*Filli qe ndan jeten dhe vdekjen nuk eshte aq i holle sa e kam menduar....jam e lire!
E lire nga vuajtja,nga erresira,nga tmerri,nga ankthi....*

Me ne fund e ndjej veten e shpetuar nga zinxhiret e hekurt qe me mbanin peng ne nje bote qe nuk mund te jete bota ime....jo nuk eshte imja sepse bota ime eshte kjo.....kjo bote perrallore dhe magjike te ciles i besoj dhe do i shkruaj deri ne grahmat e fundit te jetes sime!

*Jam e lire pasi kam nje shpirt i cili di ti kendoje dashurise,jam e lire sepse kam diçka te paster dhe qe ti kendosh dhe ti shkruash dashurise duhet te jesh e tille!
Dhe ata qe nuk e duan dhe e kane frike jane te roberuar....sa keq!*

*Kam pare syte e njerezve sa bukur shkelqenin nen driten e dashurise,kam pare rilindjen e shpirtit te tyre.....kam pare shpresen,kam pare dashurine te sillte femijet ne jete......Te sillte te ardhmen...

Dashuria eshte jeta dhe jeta eshte vete dashuria.....ndaj do ti shkruaj gjithmone!*

----------


## Henea

nuk shtoj as edhe nje fjale , ***** temes.

----------


## The Boy

Monolog i gjate.......i  bukur....prekes........i  dhimbshem.......emocional.....emocionues.....fatke  qesisht pesimist, por ama REALIST.....WELL-DONE

----------

